# Anyone know anything about this Brinkmann grill?



## PantherTailgater (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw this grill at Lowes earlier this week and feel in love.   

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... lpage=none

I'm trying to convince my wife that it's justified to spend that kind of money on an upgrade.  It appears to have all of the features needed to effectively slow grill most items:

-ash try
-door for adding coals without opening
-height adjustment for charcoal try

I want it!!!  Anyone know of any better choices within the same price range?


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

I almost bought one of those a couple of years ago.  Sam's used to sell them.  I've never seen on that was put together well, so they always seemed a little rickety.  I think with a good assembly job it would be a great grill.  

It's basically a knockoff of the BBQ Galore, Texas Grill (which is refered to as the Alton Brown grill because he "bought" one on his Good Eats show).  But that one will cost you around $500. 
http://www.bbqgalore.com/store/item.bbq?invky=5824202[/url]

Hope this helped.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Finney, it does look like those Texas grills.  The Stainless Steel grills advertised on that site are sweet too!!!   =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Finney, it does look like those Texas grills.  The Stainless Steel grills advertised on that site are sweet too!!!   =D>



Very similar to the Texas Grill.  Metal is thinner, a few design things, but similar.

LowRent on the forum bought a Texas grill and likes it a lot.  PM him and ask about it.
Also Carlos from BBQ Galore is on here every once in a while.  And... there is a forum on the BBQ Galore site.  It's slow... but you will get answers.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 15, 2006)

Id spend another $50 and get a WSM


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 15, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2037xprd]Id spend another $50 and get a WSM


while i'm a huge fan of the wsm, if he's looking for a grill he'd be better off with that brinkmann or a weber kettle.[/quote:2037xprd]

ooops,  #-o , confuse grill with smoker sometimes.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jul 15, 2006)

for only $159 you could get a char-griller with a side fire box and have a smoker and a grill


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> for only $159 you could get a char-griller with a side fire box and have a smoker and a grill


 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

He's got a Chargriller.  Just adding to the arsonal, I guess.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> He's got a Chargriller.  Just adding to the arsonal, I guess.


No spell check here Fin...........All hail the Char griller =D>
That is one fine piece of Q'in equipment :grin:


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep, I already have a Char-griller but it doesn't have an ash tray for long cooking periods or a door to add additional charcoal or wood without raising the grill cover.  I've had to rig my Char-griller with a grate that I bought at Wal-mart that allows the ashes to accumulate during a 10-12 hour cooking period without having to empty them.


----------



## Finney (Jul 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Puff... I was sleepy.   
"arsenal" #-o  "a - r - s - e - n - a - l"  8-[  "arsenal" =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 17, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill, I know that what it is for but I find it much easier, for me at least, to maintain the heat level with less charcoal when I use the main chamber.  That's one of the reasons I'm looking at the other grill as a replacement for mine.  It appears to be more suited to the way I like to slow grill.

I use the sfb to start my charcoal throughout the grilling period in a charcoal chimney before transferring it to the main chamber.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I almost bought one of those a couple of years ago.  Sam's used to sell them.  I've never seen on that was put together well, so they always seemed a little rickety.  I think with a good assembly job it would be a great grill.
> 
> It's basically a knockoff of the BBQ Galore, Texas Grill (which is refered to as the Alton Brown grill because he "bought" one on his Good Eats show).  But that one will cost you around $500.
> http://www.bbqgalore.com/store/item.bbq?invky=5824202[/url]
> ...



I checked out the Texas grill at the BBQ Galore store in Charlotte this weekend.  VERY NICE!  I think I'll hold out for this one.  It's built much better and a higher quality than the knock off.

I wasn't aware that this chain originally started in Australia.  Very interesting.


----------

